
Scale Invariance as an Alternative to Dark Matter and Dark Energy - Exo_Tartarus
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/11/171122113013.htm
======
banku_brougham
I would like to know what scale invariance is. The abstract doesn’t describe
it, can anyone point to a good summary?

~~~
klank
Wikipedia's page looks to be solid at first glance:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale_invariance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale_invariance)

~~~
banku_brougham
LMWTFY. Actually, I had read this and it wasn't helpful. There is nothing
about how x -> lamba x passes through field equations for example, and yields
an additional term that represents additional expansionary acceleration. Only
the abstract from the paper is available in the OP link, I was wondering if
anyone had insight into how these findings came about, generally.

------
dandare
So what future testable predictions does this theory make? Explaining existing
phenomena is not enough for good scientific theory.

~~~
chopin
Dark matter makes the prediction that there is some kind of matter which makes
no or little interaction with ordinary matter. None of those has been found so
far. This makes it an assumption.

This theory makes no such assumption. One could say that it is simpler so it
would fit Occams razor. Even further, it predicts that you can't find dark
matter at all (although this can't be proven, so there's that) as much as
special relativity predicts that you can't find "aether".

I think, "simpler" would be compelling enough, but I can't judge whether it is
the case really.

On another note, does anybody know whether "inflation" makes testable
predictions? From my little knowledge it also explains only already known
phenomena. Nevertheless it is a widely accepted theory.

